# Can a photo be chopped by you.....???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If a photo is up loaded here can someone much smarter than about computer stuff chop it.......? Please.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

You can't actually upload a photo to this site, it needs to be in an album elsewhere and then linked to or with the HTML code so that it will show immediately.

I think what you are referring to is cropping the photo, i.e. selecting a portion of it. For cropping in your album the person doing so would need access and password to it in order to do the cropping. 

It really isn't that difficult to do if you set up an account at a photo hosting site such as Photobucket.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It is in photo bucket now, however it is a group hiking photo, on a hiking club site. I can link to the photo, if that helps.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If anyone other than you cropped the photo they would need complete access to your Photobucket account including password. 

It really is a simple task that you should learn to do.

Hover your cursor over the photo you wish to edit/crop. In informational area will appear which allows you to choose the link of choice, etc. but it also shows a dark blue bar and in that bar is the edit feature, click on it. You can also just double click on the photo and edit will be above the photo with other tools.

Once the photo is in the edit window select "Crop" which is the third from the left large button. It will then tell you to select an area to crop.

To select an area you move your cursor to an approximate corner, then click---hold and drag and as you do a dotted line box will surround the area that will be selected. Once you release your click you can move the box edges and corners by clicking and holding on the little blue squares at the edges and corners of the area for cropping. You can click cancel if you wish to redo but you will need to click on the large crop button to try again. 

Once you have selected the area you desire for cropping you click on the "select cropped area" which is above the photo. The cropped image will then appear. You can cancel if you don't like it in order to begin again. There are also other options when you hover over the photo such as Resize, Share, etc. The links also show which you use to link here. 

For just providing a link select "Direct Link". When you click on it it is automatically copied for you to then paste in your message here.

The link to select to embed the photo in your message is IMG code. 

In the Admin forum below this one there are directions for posting a photo.

Hope that helps. I'll be away from my computer so if you need further assistance someone else will need to provide it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

There are a lot of free programs out there, that'll allow you to crop photos. I use XNView. Load pic, hold down right click button and cut out the good part, and save it to another file. It's real simple.


----------

